# When it's not a covid death but they will say it is.



## chic (Sep 21, 2021)

My friend's wife died today. She's been in the hospital for a couple of months with a stroke like event that turned out to be tumors on her brain stem which they were treating with radiation. A couple of weeks ago my friend caught covid, probably from the hospital and they made him quarantine so he could no longer visit his wife. Then they told him she had covid also. Then they told him she died. He's desolate. I'm irate. I know they are going to list this as a covid death even though it had nothing to do with that.

Just so you know what can happen. Don't believe every covid death you read about. This is what hospitals do now. We're just meat to them.

They were both fully vaccinated. FYI.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss Chic... devastating for your friend to lose his wife in this way, but sadly not an isolated story, we've heard this time and time again over the last 18 months...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm so sorry Chic, for you and your friend.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 21, 2021)

So sorry chic for your loss and for your friends loss.   

We are hearing more and more about unrelated to Covid deaths being listed as Covid deaths.


----------



## win231 (Sep 21, 2021)

This crap has been going on since the beginning.  And these liars expect us to believe everything they tell us - like programmed robots.


----------



## chic (Sep 21, 2021)

Thanks for the condolences friends. I feel for my friend deeply as we've known each other most of our lives and this is just so unspeakably sad for him. I know he feels his wife died so alone with no hope and no understanding of why he suddenly stopped visiting her. She was very sick and not coherent all the time. Because she tested positive for covid, they both did, I know her death will be listed as a covid death when in truth in was a death from covid restrictions coupled by a physiological illness not related to covid.

There are so many breakthrough cases in my state right now it's unbelievable because we have a very high vaccination rate. But this story needs to be told so that someone will know the truth of some of what is going on.


----------



## rgp (Sep 24, 2021)

chic said:


> My friend's wife died today. She's been in the hospital for a couple of months with a stroke like event that turned out to be tumors on her brain stem which they were treating with radiation. A couple of weeks ago my friend caught covid, probably from the hospital and they made him quarantine so he could no longer visit his wife. Then they told him she had covid also. Then they told him she died. He's desolate. I'm irate. I know they are going to list this as a covid death even though it had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Just so you know what can happen. Don't believe every covid death you read about. This is what hospitals do now. We're just meat to them.
> 
> They were both fully vaccinated. FYI.


----------



## rgp (Sep 24, 2021)

"Just so you know what can happen. Don't believe every covid death you read about. This is what hospitals do now. We're just meat to them."

 Pretty much what my neighbor/nurse has been saying all along.


----------



## Jules (Sep 24, 2021)

It’s very sad that your wonderful friend passed away.  

Contrary to how you feel about the cause of death being listed as Covid, if she hadn’t caught it she would probably still be alive.  Covid was the cause on top of her many issues.  

It’s so unfair that they didn’t let her husband in to be with her at the end.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 24, 2021)

chic said:


> My friend's wife died today.


I am very sorry for you and your friend.  Her husband must have had a horrific experience.

I believe it is often hard to accurately attribute a cause of death, in most cases not a lot of attention is paid to the cause, something is just quickly chosen by the doctor, or sometimes nurse.  In cases like your friend where there were likely multiple contributing causes that is rarely recorded accurately.  And right now Covid is the simple answer it usually goes unquestioned.  This does make it hard to really know what the Covid death rate is.  One alternative way of looking at it is to review the overall age adjusted death rate, and that is up.  Covid is a likely reason, see https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7014e1.htm 

I wish we were doing a better more transparent job of tracking this, but we have what we have...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2021)

@chic, I'm sorry your friend lost his wife, may she rest in peace, condolences to the family.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2021)

Jules said:


> Contrary to how you feel about the cause of death being listed as Covid, if she hadn’t caught it she would probably still be alive. Covid was the cause on top of her many issues.


That's right Jules, in many cases the seriously ill patients would still be living if they hadn't contracted the virus.

https://www.aamc.org/news-insights/how-are-covid-19-deaths-counted-it-s-complicated



> An elderly man arrived at Atlanta’s Emory University Hospital Midtown last month so stricken with advanced cancer that it could take his life within months — but that’s not what brought him to the emergency room.
> 
> The man had contracted COVID-19 and was struggling to breathe, recalls Sara Auld, MD, a critical care physician at the hospital. He was admitted to the intensive care unit (ICU) and intubated. “Given his already fragile state, his condition quickly took a turn for the worse” and he died, she recalls.
> 
> ...


----------

